# Awesome Groupon Deal Outer Banks



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

http://www.groupon.com/deals/ga-bk-ramada-plaza-nags-head-beach-1-3

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. Booked for 3 nights in the end of April for $69 a night for my anniversary, Good thing I have turned my wife into quite the fisherlady . Regular rates were $129-$109. I am really excited as it's gonna be my first trip to the Outer Banks since I was about 6 years old. My question is will I be better off in the surf or on one of the piers in the end of April?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

April,try little bridge in Manteo...


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this -- Booked a trip mid May


----------

